# BB Blastocyst grade?



## Mitz (May 17, 2013)

Hi, I had a single blastocyst transferred yesterday and it was a 'BB' does anyone know what this means and what my chances are.

Mitz x


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello and good luck!!!    That is a good grading!  I am afraid I don't know the specifics of what is being graded - but one of the ranges is a-e and one is a-c.  I have had BB's in the past and been told they are of good quality - so nicely done!  I will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I found this site really helpful: http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm It explains what the grading number and letters mean. Good luck x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is the grading system in the UK as defined by oneatatime.org.uk http://www.oneatatime.org.uk/images/5_Sue_Avery.pdf

Pages 13-15 show Blastocyst grading and 9-11 shows embryo grading, which is different.

xx


----------



## Mitz (May 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Emmy007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi we had a BA blastocyst transfered on 6th nov and now I'm pregnant  

Not sure if ur clinic grades the same as ours but the B was graded for the placenta part of the embryo and A for the baby part of the embryo. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

BB is a good grade; my embryo was BB and I'm now 17 weeks pregnant.  Good luck!


----------

